# Wifi Modem



## robbinghood (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys, i have a bsnl connection, i want to make it as a wi-fi connection, i want to connect my laptop and smart phone to it. 

Suggest me good wifi modem, also should i go for router or wifi modem itself, i already have a bsnl modem. What you guys say?

Budget 2.5k and please list the product in sites like flipkart, LB and others. Thanks


Need to buy best wifi router plus modem, suggest best buy below 2.5k and good signal range for laptop, will using it in the groung floor, modem will be placed in first floor. I use bsnl connection, having old type modem!

thanks in advance.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 16, 2011)

If u have the bsnl modem no need to go for Router+modem get any wifi n router like these
Flipkart: Asus RT-N10: Router
Flipkart: Netgear Wireless-N 150 Router: Router


----------



## robbinghood (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply mithun! I guess thinkdigit members getting lazy and dont wanna help?! First reply yo my post!

Ok, mithun, good suggestion mate, but thing is, i have keep both of them on Right, so two adapters always on, wastage of power, and more-over if the BSNL modem goes bust, then This router will be of no use!


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 16, 2011)

^^It not like that mate they all r very helpful here  i am also too busy these days everyone has their work u should have patience 

now the amount of power there things consume is very negligible so there is nothing to worry about power wastage if u keep them on 24X7 
also an all in one will cost at least 1k maybe more than the stand alone router and moreover if the bsnl modem breaks down in future u can get the modem for 700bucks


----------



## robbinghood (Dec 16, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the point!

I am waiting for others to comment!


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 16, 2011)

Get Belkin N150 Basic Router. Using this for sometime.
Belkin Basic Router (N150) (Black)


----------



## robbinghood (Dec 16, 2011)

^ Is the range good?


----------



## robbinghood (Dec 20, 2011)

BUMP,,,


----------



## khmadhu (Dec 21, 2011)

range is good if u r living in small house. if u need very good range  u should look for dual antenna routers..


----------



## RCuber (Dec 21, 2011)

I use this modem+router D-Link Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router , the range is quite good. I did have a problem with it, but it was my fault ( I actually bricked it  ) , later the service center guys reflashed it and its working fine since then. I think I had paid ~2.2K


----------

